# Ranger 37 info



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Urgently need info , specs, data on the 70's Ranger 37 One-Ton racer/cruiser . Does anyone know where I can get some schematics and/or original owners manual for this boat? How many were built by Ranger - Jensen Marine or Bangor Punta Marine? Have sought info and data from the Web but with little success. Most info is on the designer - Gary Mull and little else about his boat.
Thanks for the help !


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Ranger 37*

Hi, I have owned a Ranger 37 for 13 years and have alot of information. The owners manual is brief. I have manuals for the Volvo MD2B in mine.
What do you need?
Pete


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am also looking for ranger 37 information. Especially information on the stock 6' draft version. I am on the East Coast and my name is Dan Miller. 
Thanks. Do you know how many 37's were built


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am trying to find information on a modified ranger 37 from the Great Lakes more than 15 years ago. It's name may have been Frankly Scarlet.
Dan Miller (rangernut)


----------



## wkalis (Oct 13, 2008)

*ranger 37*

good day, i bought this ranger frankly scarlet back in the early 90s on the bay in norfolk, what to do want to know? the keel and rudder modified by kaufman plans, major improvement that along with the annapolis spar. bill


----------



## DENelson (Jun 11, 2012)

I believe that there were an even 100 Ranger 37's built in all. They are a good sailing and still competitive in many racing classes. Gary Mull designed some very fine boats during his career.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

4-5 year old topic thread... cool old boats though. One that will certainly get Jeff H all riled up.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

puddinlegs said:


> 4-5 year old topic thread... cool old boats though. One that will certainly get Jeff H all riled up.


Naughty!!! Bad puddin'!


----------



## DENelson (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, I saw it was an old post, but I also saw that no one had ever answered the question of "How many were built?" Since things never die on the internet and you never know who might want an answer I posted what I believe to be the answer. If you have a porblem with that, live with it....


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

DENelson said:


> Yes, I saw it was an old post, but I also saw that no one had ever answered the question of "How many were built?" Since things never die on the internet and you never know who might want an answer I posted what I believe to be the answer. If you have a porblem with that, live with it....


DE, relax... I've got no problem with old IOR boat threads. :laugher


----------



## sailinginHull (Jul 16, 2012)

i have one of the rare Ranger 24's.Gary Mull design. I have taken her out on the open ocean in all kinds of crazy weather...she is fast and seaworthy.....great boats which were built in Seattle....


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

sailinginHull said:


> i have one of the rare Ranger 24's.Gary Mull design. I have taken her out on the open ocean in all kinds of crazy weather...she is fast and seaworthy.....great boats which were built in Seattle....


Without a picture I can't be sure, but if it was built in Seattle it is not a Mull designed Ranger 24 (which were actually quite common) but rather a Kent Ranger 24, which was designed by Ray Richards IIIRC.

The Mull Ranger 24's were built in L.A.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

If any of you see the Ranger Tugs sold and advertised, Built in the same piece of land that the sailboats were made in what is now Kent, south of DesMoines along Hwy 99. Different owners, also build a different brand out in Monroe.

Marty


----------

